# Re: The ORIGINAL QUIZ Night part 2



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

1936


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

1936


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

1985


----------



## jjb (Feb 9, 2008)

1962


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

1936


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well Done Mandy L
It was 1936


----------



## lou73 (Jan 31, 2008)

1982


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks for the quiz dizzi  and scoring gayn 

xx


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

1936


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Please can you sort bubbles/credits out after the scores are posted Suzie 

 Everyone who took part


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

no worries 

x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

well i was having fun till my pc crashed on me it seems my antivirus doesnt like u lot and booted me out. 
catch ya another time
ta dizzi n gayn


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

Bunch of cheaters!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Is that Mr Habana your refering too ?



MandyL said:


> Bunch of cheaters!


1.Which animal is South African rugby union player Bryan Habana often compared to?
Cheetah


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*  THANKS TO EVERYONE 
WHO CAME THIS EVENING *​
*TONIGHTS SCORES ON THE DOORS...   *​
*  MRS CHAOS 125 POINTS 
 MANDYL 117 PTS 
 TATTY 102 POINTS 
 DIZZI SQUIRREL 100 PTS 
 SUZIE 95 PTS 
 LOU 73 95 PTS 
 JJB 85 PTS 
 CRAZYKATE 60 PTS 
 LOU F 45 PTS 
 BROWNOWL 40 PTS 
 CATHY2 40 PTS 
 SPAYKAY 35 PTS 
 LIZZY M 15 PTS 
 LEYLAMAY 15 PTS 
 FUTUREMUMMY 15 PTS 
 DANNI29 10 PTS 
 HARRYSGAL 5 PTS  *​
*Just to let you all know, in the spirit of fair play, I have not awarded any points to myself from rounds whereby no-one got the answer correct, (as is the norm for quiz master and scorer) 
Hope to see you all next time 
I'll get Dizzi to sort everyone's bubbles/credits out as soon as possible 

Gayn
XX*​


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Quiz (today!)   

In the games room 8.15pm 

Tell a friend ? 

But don't tell them if they're cleverer than you?  

Dont forget to re 'subscribe ' to this new thread , to recieve reminders


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Quiz  tonight 

8.15  in the games  room 

see you there ?


P.S.  can anyone score  for me ?  Pretty please ?


Luv  Sue


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Points as follows :

Dolphin17 28 points

Danni29 26 points

CathB 24 points

LizzyM 22 points

MandyL 20 points

Magsandemma 19 points

Crazykate 18 points

Cazz1978 18 points

Sarah30 15 points

Tatty 14 points

Sarahjane 14 points

HarrysGal 12 points

Jib 10 points

Crazykates_DH 9 points

ChrisF 9 points

Gary#57 9 points

Sheboo 8 points

Loobs72 8 points

Leicestershirelou 5 points

Cathy2 4 points

Carol28 4 points

Want2beamummy 3 points​Points will be converted in credits/bubbles


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Its Quiz Night 8.15pm In Chat

Tonights Quiz is themed 
"Animal Quackers"


~Dizzi~
Anyone free to score 
​
​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## jjb (Feb 9, 2008)

600 million


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

600 million??


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

600 million


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

130 million


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

600


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

130 million


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

130 million...


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

2 billion


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

600m? x


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

2 million


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

130


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

130 million WD Tatty Scores up ASAP


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

And the Scores for tonight are

*tatty 175*


mandyl 135
dolphin17 110
danni29 105
Suzie 105
JJB (jensplat) 75
Lizzym 75
Lou_f 70
crazykate 65
Dizzi_squirel 50
futuremummy 45
xxjulesxx 40
Brownowl23 20
eggsharer 15
wicklow 15
Magsandemma 15
cathy2 10



BIG BIG 
Thanks to Confused & Brownowl
For Keeping Score, 
and Everyone who Joined in ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am going to Host again 

what theme would you like ?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

an easy one !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

How about Food


----------



## jjb (Feb 9, 2008)

Food sounds good


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

mmmmm food n drinks my fave things !!!!!!!!!!! mmmm


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Food n Drinks it is then 


~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok its not exactly food & Drink  . . . 

Its sweets crisps & chocolate!


----------



## jjb (Feb 9, 2008)

Ooh lovely will have to have a stash in front of me as well or I will cry talking about it but not eating it lol


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Ok its not exactly food & Drink . . .
> 
> Its sweets crisps & chocolate!


There had best be some M & M's missus!  ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Its Nearly Time!

Are you ready 
​


----------



## jjb (Feb 9, 2008)

little bo peep


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

hare and the tortoise


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Little BO Beep


----------



## Cazz1978 (May 22, 2006)

tortoise and the hare


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

humpty dumpty


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

little bo peep


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Little bo peep


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The Correct answer is  . . . . .

'Hare and the Tortoise'

Well done &  for Playing


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

hare and torttoise


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

hare n tortoise


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*THIS WEEKS SCORES  *   ​
*Tatty* 150 









*Allijab* 135
 

*Crazykate  *  100
 

Carole28 95
LouF 90
Cazz1978 90
MandyL  85
Mrs Chaos  85
JJB  80
Cathy2  80
Crazykate's_dh  70
Dizzi Squirrel  60
Feehilyfan  50
Magsandemma 35
LizzyM  20
Brownowl  20
Futuremummy  10
Suedulux  10
Broatchy  5
Wishing4miracle  5
Danni29  5
Dolphin17  5
Debs1965  5
Leicesterlou  5

*See you all on Tuesday! Don't forget this next weeks theme is... 







Beer, Wine and Spirits















So get your thinking caps on! *


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

And next weeks theme is already planned its going to be Birthdays!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I have no choice


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

sure ya  got  my details , but  hi, just incase  lol 

luv  sue


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

hello

i dont mind creds or bubbles but please can my bubs end in an 8?

thankyou


----------



## jjb (Feb 9, 2008)

Can I have bubbles please not credits   don't know what to do with credits  

Bubbles are prettier -   can you   turn all   my credits i  nto bubbles please


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

credits for me am super duper on the bubble front


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Birthdays    hmmmm


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

true


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

true


----------



## jjb (Feb 9, 2008)

false


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

false


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

true

oh and sometimes by me and dh


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

true


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

false


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought I posted waaaaaaaaay earlier and DH too!   

Both said true!

Does our answers still count


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*THANK YOU! AND WELL DONE

TO EVERYONE WHO QUIZZED TONIGHT!

HERE ARE THE SCORES....

ON THE DOORS....*​







*







SUZIE 130









 DANNI29 125 

DIZZI SQUIRREL 90  
MRS CHAOS 90  
MANDY L 85  
TATTY 75
LOUF 65
LIZZY M 60
CRAZYKATE 60
JJB 60
BROWNOWL 50
CRAZYKATES_DH 40
ALLIJAB 25
XXJULESXX 20
BROATCHY 15
SAMJ 10
SUEDULUX 10
MAGSANDEMMA 10
NOMADCELT 5
HARRYSGAL 5

See you all next week!
*​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bonus Q!
A Screaming Orgasm is made with these ingredients True or false ?
Vodka, Amaretto, Kahlua, Amarula Cream, Milk & Cream 
IS
*True*

​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonights Theme is 

​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mondays child is fair of face,

Tuesdays child is full of grace,

Wednesdays child is full of woe,

Thursdays child has far to go,

Fridays child is loving and giving,

Saturdays child works hard for his living,

And the child that is born on the Sabbath day

Is bonny and blithe, and good and gay.​


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

April 1 1972


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

1st april fri


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

1st april 1972 is a saturday


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

1st april 1972 sat


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

1st April 1972 ... Saturday  I dunno lol


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

1/4/72

saturday


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

1st april
saturday??


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

01/04/72 saturday


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Tuesday


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

sunday


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kamac80 said:


> 1st april 1972 is a saturday


 Well done Kate it was in fact *Saturday 1st April 1972 *


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

1st april 1980 x


----------



## carol28 (Mar 2, 2008)

1st april 1972 - saturday


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*THANK YOU! & WELL DONE 
TO EVERYONE WHO QUIZZED! *​
*HERE ARE THE SCORES...
ON THE DOORS...  *​
*CAROLE 190 

KAMAC80 135  

 CAROLE28 115 
 DANNI29 115

LOUF 110 
FEEHILYFAN 80 
HARRYSGAL 60
LIZZYM 60 
MAGSANDEMMA 60 
DIZZI SQUIRREL 40  
MRS CHAOS 40  
CAZZ1978 40  
CONFUSED 25  
SAMJ 10  *​
*NEXT WEEK'S THEME IS...
MUSIC!  *​
​
*70s, 80s, 90s & 00s...
GET SWOTTING! 
SEE YOU ALL THERE!
*​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

WOW!! Second!! How did i manage that when i had to keep refreshing the damn wireless connection!!

Thanks Dizzi and Gayn - had a good time 

Kate xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Well done Kate! Glad your connection wasn't too good    

Thanks Dizzi and Mrs Chaos


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kate I'm guessing your conction was good for the double points round and the bonus 

Well Done to all who played, We had fun too!

MRS Chaos the Score board looks FANTASTIC


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ahem, why am i missing off the list?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Kate I'm guessing your conction was good for the double points round and the bonus


LOL true!!!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Danni  I am SO sorry my lovely! 
The list gets quite difficult tbh, especially when people join late and some leave before it is over, I started a new sheet as I got totally  and lost 
You are now in your rightful place!  Joint 3rd  
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ah fanks Gayn


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

80's 90's and Naughties    
Quiz tommorow evening see you there ​


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

ASH


----------



## amanda79 (Jul 29, 2003)

ash


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Ash


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Ash


----------



## emsylou (Mar 14, 2008)

ash


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

ash?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well done everyone the answer is indeed ASH


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Couldn't post    

wd feehily


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

thought they were up here then  she whooped us all by a fair few i bet !!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*THANKS & WELL DONE! TO ALL WHO PLAYED THE QUIZ!
NICE TO SEE SOME NEW QUIZZERS IN THERE! 

OK...

HERE ARE THE SCORES...
ON THE DOORS....

*​
*FEEHILYFAN [size=12pt]210  

CAROLE 140

LOUF 135

AMANDA24 130
CRAZYKATE 105
LILYFLOWER 80
LUCI-LOU 70
JULIE WILTS 65
BROWNOWL 55
SAMJ 45
DIZZI SQUIRREL 20
MRS CHAOS 20
CRAZYKATES_DH 15[/size]*​
*SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK!
ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR NEXT WEEKS THEME...?
PM DIZZI OR MYSELF 
SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK!*​
​


----------



## amanda79 (Jul 29, 2003)

waaahooooo my 1st quiz and i came 4th


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well done, 
Now we need a theme for next week I'm thinking 
statistics from national geographic . . . .


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Well done,
> Now we need a theme for next week I'm thinking
> statistics from national geographic . . . .


Are you sure hun. we would need a brain for that.

Oh and Carole you are older than me but not by much, a few months max.


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Well done,
> Now we need a theme for next week I'm thinking
> statistics from national geographic . . . .


  

I was thinking Films and Legends...


We have GOT to get some STINKERS in there Dizzi! We have hardly ANY POINTS AGAIN! 

<gets thinking head on for next week's theme...>

Suggestions in by the weekend ladies and gents...or Dizzi and I will have to choose it ourselves...​

 ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

So you dont want statistics for the National geographic,  Ok Let me think

how about science and history


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Well done feehily  

You won by miles!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done Feehily .... can't believe I came in 8th considering I'm a newbie and started part way through.  Thank goodness DH was sat beside me  . 

Had a good giggle.
X


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Julie Glad you enjoyed Quiz night, Hope to see you this week too


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

That might depend on the subject ..... I'm generally pants at quizzes - good with numbers and word puzzles but not general knowledge and things.  Still a good laugh for everyone else though  .


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I will try to be there, depends how awake and stressed I am after my evening class!

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm such a  - forgot I have some friends round tonight so won't be about for the quiz.  Good luck everyone. xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Bless you hun.  I shall miss out on the laughs.  Hope the subject isn't too tricky & good luck again for tonight. XXX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

3


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

4


----------



## amanda79 (Jul 29, 2003)

5


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

5


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

3 moons


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

7


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

seven


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

5


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

63 moons but 4 large moons


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

5


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

3


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

5


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

feehilyfan said:


> Ideas for next week:
> 
> Cult children's tv - the stuff we grew up on
> Name meanings - I bet there are some experts in that here
> ...


 these are great!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*THANK YOU & WELL DONE!
TO EVERYONE WHO PLAYED TONIGHT!

IT WAS GREAT TO SEE SOME OLD FACES...AND SOME NEW ONES!

OK...

HERE ARE THE SCORES...
ON THE DOORS...  *​
* IZZY1971 190  

CATHB 185

AMANDA24 120  

WRAAKGODIN 110
TATTY 100
LOUF 95
LUCI-LOU 95
FEEHILYFAN 90
SUZIE 85
MAGSANDEMMA 80
CAROL28 80
LILYFLOWER 80
CRAZYKATE 70
CRAZYKATE'S_DH 40
SUEDULUX 35
SAMJ 35
DIZZI SQUIRREL 30
MRS CHAOS 30
DANNI29 20

GET YOUR THINKING CAPS ON FOR IDEAS ON NEXT WEEK'S THEME!

SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK!

DIZZI & MRS C 

*​


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

wd Izzy.   for that moons question.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Welly done Izzy.

Looks like it was busy in the quiz room last night - but what was the subject?

Feehilyfan - Got my smiley today    so in for basting tomorrow.  Stupid smile plastered on my face. Sending you lots of    and sending up some  's for your meeting today.  Hope that today will be a special for us all. XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Just as I thought it was impossible to smile any more today .... you've just proved me wrong. I am SO EXCITED for you!!!!

[fly]         [/fly]

The power of  eh .


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Isn't it fabulous to feel so lifted.   ..... enjoy the ache ..... it won't wear off for a long time.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I have requsted your Bubles/Credits from the Monsters 

I need 4 more profiles so if you want your Quiz prize then please can the following 4 members post here!
So the Credit/Bubble Monster can find you 

*Luci_lou

Crazykates DH

SamJ

Carole28*


----------



## carol28 (Mar 2, 2008)

What is the bubble monster??


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

carol28 said:


> What is the bubble monster??


A member who looks Like this


----------



## Bibble/Bubble Monster (Mar 20, 2007)

Its me!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bibble/Bubble Monster said:


> Its me!


Post for you in the Mod zone  
We need your bubble powers for the Good Quizzers of FF 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Lovin' the bubble monster, I want one! ( not a bubble, but a monster!)

Kay xxx


----------



## crazykates DH (Feb 3, 2008)

Here I am bubble monster..........

Thank you


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Quiz tonight Cult Children's TV Classic and Stuff!

​


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Ooooh, sounds good.  Just hope I am "with it" enough to join in.
XXX


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Me too !


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm supposed to be working tonight but I might have to take a break about 8.15


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Going in please come and watch - even if you dont wish to join in


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Henry LOL


----------



## amanda79 (Jul 29, 2003)

andy


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ask someone old enough to have watched it!  

Sue


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

slowcoach


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

george!  Even dad doesn't remember a tortoise must be in the new one


----------



## carol28 (Mar 2, 2008)

slowcoach


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

slowcoach


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Found it - about 1/2 hour too late ... and ...  .. the answer is Slowcoach ... that's me.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks feehilyfan ..... catch up soon now.
XXXX


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*THANK YOU
&
WELL DONE!
TO EVERYONE WHO PLAYED LAST NIGHT

OK...
HERE ARE THE SCORES...
ON THE DOORS...*​
*FEEHILYFAN 140  

CATHB 105  

JULIE WILTS 95  

DIZZI SQUIRREL 90  
MRS CHAOS 90  
NICKSY 85  
WRAAKGODIN 80  
CRAZYKATE 65 
LEICESTERLOU 65  
TATTY 60  
TAMSIN 55  
CAROL28 40
CRAZYKATES_DH 40  
JULIE 30  
AMANDA24 25  
LOUF 20  
LIZZYB 20  
IKKLESMILER 20  
DEBS 15  
WANT2BEAMUMMY 10  *​
*See you  all next  week!
*

*Dizzi & Mrs C* ​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, I didn't come last!!  hehe
Thanks Mrs C and Dizzi - really enjoyed it


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Firstly - Feehilyfan -   - 1st again hun, you should be on Mastermind  .  What would your specialised subject be though?

CathB - Very well deserved you were so quick off the mark with the answers.

Dizzi Squirrel/Mrs Chaos -  too ladies - some fabulous questions and I'm still humming some of the theme tunes today .

Nicky 6th & LeicesterLou 9th -well done my fellow IUI'ers - fantastic scores as it was your first quiz.  

O.M.G. I can't believe I came third - seriously - I thought I was rubbish.  .  That's cheered me up no end.  Don't mean to show how  I really am, but do the equivalent amount of points get added?  That would be fab.  

Look forward to hearing what next week's subject is.
XXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I will be asking the bubble monster to blow these later 
each Q is worth 10 points if you get it right first, and 5 points to get it right within the time, these are then converted to bubbles or credits with a "0" on the end 
so 25 becomes 250!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

950 points    .  Ooooh, the bubble monster's going to put me to 4 figures.  Yeah!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

IKKLESMILER

WANT2BEAMUMMY

NICKSY

TATTY

JULIE

To give you your credits or bubbles please can you post on this thread so the bubbles/credit monster can find you 
pass it on 

I will cross out your names as you post and add you to the List for the monster/s

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Dizzi
I've got Want2beamummy's user id, forgot to tell you 
Off to put it on your bubble/credit thread 
Gayn
X


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Right, now I'm gonna sound a total  - are credits really only for Charter VIP's?

Nicksy posts on the IUI TTC part 18 something or other thread, with me, so I'll ask her to post here.

Feehilyfan - Westlife - OK that's it, don't think I can talk to you anymore.  Boy bands .... seriously?  .  Only joking hun.  Don't think I'm specialised enough on any one subject myself.  Full of useless rubbish me.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, I see.  

You see, everything's a bit slower in Wiltshire.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> IKKLESMILER
> 
> WANT2BEAMUMMY
> 
> ...


What about me, don't I get any credits / bubbles?


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Can I have my bubbles please??


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tamsin you had already posted on this thread so your profile is added already 

Nicksy I will add yours too now, thank you.

Posting in this thread is 4 fold!
1) bonus Q answers here
2) themes, scores, and times announced here
3) bubble/credit monster ( and Us ) can find you!
4) you get credits just for posting 

~Dizzi~


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

im here im here!!

thanks for the quizz mrs chaos and dizzi squirrel

had a good laugh

tatty xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for my bubbles ladies & bubble monster.  

I love them.
XXX


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow - look how many bubbles I have got now - thanks very much Bubble Monster!!

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Nicksy

Thought I'd get you into four figures hun. 
XXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ENTERTAINMENT 

80's 90's and the Naughties​


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm hoping to be there tonight. Need something to take my mind off things and to have a giggle.
XX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Feehilyfan -  .  Yep, it's Tuesday hun.  Would be lovely to see you in quiz tonight but as long as you aren't too tired.  Be kind to yourself hun, and if you need a soak in the bath and an early night then I'd do that.  XXXXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Julie  
Fee I DITO Julie 

Quiz time Sooonnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Annie lennox?


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Lauren Hill


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

beyonce


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

one of the spice girls - mel


----------



## carol28 (Mar 2, 2008)

Annie Lennox


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

geri halliwell


----------



## Midgetgem74 (Oct 23, 2006)

I was going to say mel c too


----------



## crazykates DH (Feb 3, 2008)

Spice girls Geri halliell


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

Lauren Hill?


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

mel c


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

geri halliwell


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mec C is correct Well done


----------



## carol28 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Dizzi and mrs chaos, good fun quiz tonight xx


----------



## Midgetgem74 (Oct 23, 2006)

Harmony topped you up to 47 then gave up but ends in lucky 7!  

Dizzi and Mrs Chaos thanks for good quiz sorry joined late and caused confusion!

Midgetgemx

Your timing was perfect hun I am glad you joined us  

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry I didn't make it last night - but watching Gok won!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*WELL DONE & THANK YOU!
TO EVERYONE WHO PLAYED LAST NIGHT!

OK...
HERE ARE THE SCORES...
ON THE DOORS...

 Dizzi & Mrs Chaos  [size=20pt]20  

BLUE TEAM 
(Amanda24, CathB, Crazykate, Feehilyfan, MandyL, SamJ, Wicklow, Tatty, C0nfused) (20 PTS awarded for loss of one team member & Wicklow got the Bonus question!)

GREEN TEAM 
(Carole28, Harmony802005, Julie Wilts, Lilyflower, Sonia7, Wraakgodin, Crazybabe, Midgetgem, Julie, Crazykates_dh)



BLUE TEAM 
585

GREEN TEAM  
540

See you all next  week! Everyone is 

Dizzi &  Mrs C





























[/size]*​


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

No, thank you Mrs Chaos & Dizzi Squirrel for a very entertaining evening  .  Hope you've recovered from the madness of the teams and number of people about - you are just so popular!  

You've obviously realised by now that I'm really , so I don't need to apologise for asking a   question ...... does that mean we'll get 585/540 bubbles each?  Great news if we do.

Hope to be back for next Tuesday.
XXXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> does that mean we'll get 585/540 bubbles each? Great news if we do.


Lets see what the bubble/credit monster says 
When I ask . . . 
am I recovered NO!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi quizzers 
I've got the list of everyone's individual scores do you want to know what they were? 
I'll pop them up later 
Am not recovered myself Dizzi  
Fab night though, really enjoyed it!
Lotsa love
Gayn
X


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Gayn, I am surprised you got any scores out of the "chaos"!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Dizzi Squirrel/Mrs Chaos

Hope you ladies are having a lovely long weekend and have recovered from the chaos of last week's quiz. .

XXXXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks hun- We had a good chat about our Plans for the quiz,


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Password Protected Quiz Tonight

Quiz is roughly an hour Long, with 30 questions and a break at half way.
The questions are themed and usually have just a one or two word answer.

We will be asking those of you who come into the Quiz to *stay from start to finish * 
and so will be going into a password protected sub room 
*any one later than 8.30pm will not be allowed in. * 

We hope this Format will mean less interuptions and chaos!

Tonights Theme is MUSIC

​


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Last weeks Bubbles/Credits are waiting to be blown/given

I am still missing 2 members

C0nfused 

Julie 

PLEASE *post here* so We can find you!​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Music Questions Complete 

80's & 90s Music*
​


----------



## amanda79 (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm not sure if i am allowed to play tonight


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

password protected - wow! Sounds like fun!
Should be there before 8.30 of course!
Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hoping to join in tonight.  Guess we'll get the password as we arrive?

See you all there.
X


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Dizzi!

I might be a bit late - I have just got in and need to get a couple of things sorted before I join.  If I get there too late then I will just have to miss this weeks.

Sue


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

sounds like fun bring it on lol


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

sorry i left early just wasnt any good at the music thing!

Ruth


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Don't worry about it Ruth, these things are just a laugh - it doesn't matter if you are good or not!

Sue


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

i shlould be so lucky
hand on  your heart
especiall;y for you


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

I should be so lucky
Especially for you
Hand on your heart

?/


----------



## amanda79 (Jul 29, 2003)

i should be so lucky
especially for you
hand on your heart


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

i should be so lucky

hand on your heart

especially for you


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

i should be so lucky


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

I Should be so lucky 
Hand on your heart
Especially for youuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

I should be so lucky
Especially for you
Hand on your heart


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

"I Should Be So Lucky," "Especially For You," "Hand On Your Heart,"


----------



## Julie xxxxx (Sep 27, 2005)

i SHOULD BE SO LUCKY

Especially for u
hand on your heart


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am retiring ladies - obviously there is something wrong - I have tried on two computers and I keep getting kicked out.  Hope the rest of the quiz goes well!!!  Wish I was there!!!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who took part this evening 

_Special thanks _ to Mrs Chaos who scored till she dropped  ( Get well soon hun)
And Amanda24 for stepping in so swiftly and doing a great Job 

Please can I have your thoughts, here/PM
*for * and  *against* the Quiz being password protected 
​


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

i think the protected quizz is a good idea hun xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Can you say Why ?


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Dizzi

Have to say that the password protected quiz was better last night.  I know Wicklow left early, and Wraakgodin had lots of problems with her computer but at least we didn't get lots of people just popping in half way through.  We were finished earlier last night, which is a good thing for us old gals  .

Julie
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Julie Wilts said:


> Dizzi
> 
> Have to say that the password protected quiz was better last night. I know Wicklow left early, and Wraakgodin had lots of problems with her computer but at least we didn't get lots of people just popping in half way through. We were finished earlier last night, which is a good thing for us old gals .
> 
> ...


Hopefully it will work tomorrow Julie - or I will throw it out of the window!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone want to have a go at scoreing if the mods cant help 

Mrs chaos is still poorly  

We will have just a subroom named "quiz"  no password, and see how it goes  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Dizzi

So sorry to hear that Mrs Chaos is still poorly.  My DD is struggling with chickenpox, so I'm not sure if I'm going to make it tomorrow.  When will we know what tomorrow's subject is?

Any ideas as to last week's scores as well?  I know poor Mrs Chaos and Amanda both did scores so it must be a bit confusing.  I would love to offer, but really don't think that at that time of night I am functioning well enough to think about scoring.

If I don't make it, lots and lots of luck to all the quizzers (and the quizmaster and scorers too).

Julie
XXXXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I think a sex in the city/friends tv show Quiz
I am going to start researching Questions after work tommorow, 
as tonight Iwill get he scores up ( only got them today )

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Julie Wilts *1700*

Dizzi *1400*

Mrs Chaos *1000*

Carole *1000*

Amanda24 *850*

Wraakgodin *750*

Harmony802005 *650*

MandyL *650*

Crazykate *600*

EmmaLottie *400*

Sonia7 *400*

Suzie *350*

Julie Wiils *200*

Wicklow *50*

  ​


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Well done Julie


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you Dizzi/Carole - I never win anything so I'm very happy about that.  DH says it's lots to do with him though .  Won't be him getting the bubbles though eh  .
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG ..... check out my bubbles now .....      ..... so sad to be excited over something so simple, but it's been such a pants few days

Thank you bubble monster (or Dizzi or whoever was so generous).
XXX


----------



## amanda79 (Jul 29, 2003)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Anyone want to have a go at scoreing if the mods cant help
> 
> Mrs chaos is still poorly
> 
> ...


i can score if u want
xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hired!
See you at 8.15pm


----------



## amanda79 (Jul 29, 2003)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Hired!
> See you at 8.15pm


ok no problem


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiya Dizzi

Really sorry but I won't be able to attend for Quiz this evening   Family BBQ with my name on it!

See y'all next week.

Kate xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonights Quiz is all about two of YOUR favourite TV shows!

Sex and the City & Friends​
 &  ​
*Next week I was thinking we should have the TV shows LOST & HEROS . . . .  *


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

feehilyfan said:


> OH heck never watch sex and the city or lost or heroes - sorry!


Ditto .... but I did used to watch Friends, and DH thinks it'll be a laugh (I think he's a closet FF addict too ).

Might see you later.
X


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

.  Hope you have a lovely, restful night's sleep and catch up soon.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Dizzi - I've done the 10 satc questions   

They're ever soooooo hard


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

No Password tonight, 
Next weeks "theme" is not set in stone 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Can't get to Wikipedia that quickly, sorry.

Good luck everyone else
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sarah Jessica Parker
Kim Cattrall
Kristin Davis
Cynthia Nixon
Jennifer Aniston 
Courteney Cox Arquette
Lisa Kudrow
Matt LeBlanc 
Matthew Perry
David Schwimmer


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

jennifer anniston
courtney cox
lisa kudro
matt le blanc
mattew perry
david schwimmer

sarah jessica parker
kim catrall
cynthia nixon
kristen davies


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sarah Jessica Parker
Charlotte Davies
Kim Catrall
Cynthia Nixon
Jennifer Anniston
David Scwimmer
Courtney Cox Arquette
Matthew Perry
Matt LeBlanc
Lisa Kudrow


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

Sarah Jessica Parker
Kim Cattrall
Kristin Davis
Cynthia Nixon

Jennifer Aniston 
Courteney Cox Arquette 
Lisa Kudrow 
Matt LeBlanc 
Matthew Perry 
David Schwimmer


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

jennifer aniston
david schwimmer
courtney coz
matthew perry
lisa kudrow
matt leBlanc


sarah jessica parker
Kim catterall
Cynthia nixon
kristin davis


----------



## Lindy:-) (Apr 20, 2008)

Is this where I put my answers - (I think they are right)  here goes:-
SARAH JESSICA PARKER
KIM CATTRALL
CYNTHIA NIXON
KRISTIN DAVIS
CHRIS NOTH
DAVID EIGENBERG

JENNIFER ANISTON
COURTENEY COX
LISA KUDROW
DAVID SCHWIMMER
MATTHEW PERRY
MATT LE BLANC

Do I get some points  .......         pleeees   
Love  Lindy  (LindyL


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Lindy youve found the thread perfectly, I will post the scores tommorow as Iam off to bed now 
Good night


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Sarah Jess pArker
Jennifer Aniston 
Courteney Cox 
Lisa ??
Matt LeBlanc 
Matthew Perry
David Swimmer 
Matthet Perry


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Dizzi Emma & Amanda, my first quiz was great fun!

Thanks to everyone else who was there, had a great night

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed it Jovi xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just realised ive not put the scores up   Sorry!

will sort it now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wraakgodin*1300 (bonus)*

 Cathb*1200*

 Jovigirl *950*

Amanda24 & Dizzi *900*

 MandyL*650*

Juliewilts *700*

Magsandemma *450*

 Emmalottie *350*

 Samj*250*

 Lindyl8 *200*

Lib40 *100*


  ​


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I would like to thank Google and Wikipedia for my victory.....!   

Had to laugh that I won a quiz on a progamme that I have never seen!   

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Quiz Questions Done 

Although We will need a scorer again this week, if any one wants a Go ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Dizzi sorry I can't score................I can't count     

What is quiz about this week?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I was just about to ask the same question Crazykate!  What is the topic Dizzi?!

I will score if there are no other volunteers.

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies 

Hope you all had a good time quizzing tonight.

Too stressed after work today to even string 2 words together, so just got on with the ironing instead.

Hope to be back next week,
Love
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

we are having fun Julie - but would be more fun with you there!   I am having brain failure this evening!

Hope the stress levels go down soon.

Sue


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

monday


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

angelsey


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

london


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

monday


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

colchester, essex


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

anglesey


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

money


----------



## Cazz1978 (May 22, 2006)

monday


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The Correct answer is Anglesey.

Mon is the Welsh name, meaning simply "hill". The hill it is most likely referring to is Holyhead mountain on Holy Island, which is a prominent landmark of the area. The Isle of Man, known to the Romans as Monapia, has similar linguistic roots, its name referring to the mountainous area in the centre of the island.


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

post as requested .............had posted earlier but here it is!

Thanks again - catch you all next week!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry Ladies there will be No quiz tonight
Unless Mrs Chaos is able to do one.

Back to Normal Next week.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Dizzi - hope everything is ok.  

I won't be around next week as I will be in England visiting family and friends!

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Probably a good thing - I have a huge stack of ironing that just won't go away.

Hope everything is ok though hun.
XXXX


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

tonights scores

1st  Dolphin17 82 points  

2nd  mandyl 58 points  

3rd  dolly _ daydream 37 points  

And the rest

lisa25 30 points

crazykate 28 points

memma 25 points

danni29 25 points

suedulux 25 points

LizzyM 19 points

crazykates_dh 16 points

nicola - kate 11 points

harrysGal 9 points

amanda24 1 point

Thanks for taking part, well done everyone


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

hang on - Dizzi said that there wasn't going to be a quiz.  What did I miss?  I was sitting by the computer, I could have joined in if I had known.

Sue


----------



## crazykates DH (Feb 3, 2008)

Hiya Sue

Sorry you missed tonight hun.......there was loadz of us in the chatroom and Suedulux just did a wee off the cuff quiz!

Have a great time in England chat soon 

Karl & Kate x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

[info]The Original Quiz is ON Tonight[/info]​

Start swotting for British TV & Soaps
​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Fee quiz is 8.15/30 
and I can look up and post the results during quiz if needs be


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Quiz Now


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh pants, I missed the quiz.  DD sick and trying to play single mum this week with DH away.  

Hope everyone had a good time.
XXXX


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

the bill


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Emmerdale


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

bill


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

El dorado ?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Julie Wilts said:


> Oh pants, I missed the quiz. DD sick and trying to play single mum this week with DH away.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good time.
> XXXX


Just about to do part 2  Come and Join us - All Welcome


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS  AND THANK  YOU!
TO ALL 
THE QUIZZERS!

OK...
HERE ARE THE SCORES...
ON  THE DOORS...

FEEHILYFAN (BONUS QUESTION WINNER!) 205 POINTS 

CAROLE 150 POINTS

FOXYLADY73 105  POINTS
LISA25 105  POINTS 

CRAZYKATE 95 POINTS 
DOLLYDAYDREAM 80  POINTS 
DIZZI SQUIRREL 80 POINTS 
MRS CHAOS 80 POINTS 
LYNETTE25 55 POINTS 
C0NFUSED 30 POINTS 

Well done to our quiz virgins this week!
See you all next week 

~Dizzi~ & Mrs C  
*​


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Feehilyfan, well done!

I'm quite please with my 105 as a quiz virgin   

Foxy x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done ladies - especially Feehilyfan .  I would have loved to have joined in .... I do love my soaps .... but just too exhausted to keep awake.

XXXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonights Quiz May need a scorer if anyones free   as Mrs Chaos has been off line this week

~Dizzi~

Theme to be announced later


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Going to miss it tonight as off to see Sex and the City at the cinema with the girls from work.

Have fun everyone, I'll be there next week.

Foxy


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

i can score if you need someone


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Danni Most appreciated


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope to make it tonight but can't be sure as my wee sister (she's 23 so not that wee  ) is in hospital and fairly poorly!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Not sure if I'm going to make it tonight (again).

Crazykate - Sorry to hear your not-so-wee sister is in hospital and poorly.  Hope she is recovered and feeling much better soon.

Dizzi - Sorry to hear Mrs Chaos isn't about again this evening.  Give her our love.

Foxylady73 - Hope you enjoy SATC ... still waiting to go.

Everyone else quizzing tonight - have a lovely time.
's & XXXXX's


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well I have bad news, I am Unable to Quiz tonight.

Basicly my Disc drive on my main PC has stoped working after speaking with an engineer this evening we have completly wiped the pc - to re start from scratch, whic is fine except 2 things, one I cant get on line as I need to install discs ( which it cant read) and 2 all the quiz Questions are on the descktop pc which I now cannot move across.

So I am really sorry I can get online on the laptop, to do the boards and pop into Chat  not tried that on the laptop yet 

Hopefully quiz as Normal next week.
Do Go in though and have a natter.

~Dizzi~


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

I was just going to post to say i cant score
so it seems the quiz wasn't meant to be this week 
Dizzi i hope you get your pc sorted hun x x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Gonna  do a  one off  quiz  ,  if anyone is interestd  ?

Stating at  8.30  ish 

lol  

luv  sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks Sue & Danni I may pop in if I can catch up on the boards


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

tonights scores

Carole  45 points 

wraakgodin  35 points 

dolly_daydream  23 points 

and the rest of you

Harmony802005 19 points

Leicesterlou 16 points

Lisag1995 14 points

Lisa25 13 points

Lynette25 12 points

Julie 12 points

crazykate 11 points

Michelle39 9 points

LizzyM 0 points


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

So you did Score then


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

oh never came 4th before thats just to cool,thanks ladies for the quizz and thanks danni for doing the scoring hunny xxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

dizzi, yeah, i made it in time lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the quiz last night Danni & Sue and well done Carole


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone free to Score tommorow Night 

Theme will be Summer  . . . .

~Dizzi~


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Dizzi
I can score again if you like?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Anyone free to Score tommorow Night
> 
> Theme will be Summer . . . .
> 
> ~Dizzi~


We don't get summer in NL, can I have 50 points head start?

Sue


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sue we dont seem to get summer in uk either!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

danni29 said:


> Sue we dont seem to get summer in uk either!


I know, it was worth a try!!! 

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Summer ... what's that?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

We aren't going to do well on this quiz, are we??!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Questions Done See you Later
Danni you OK to Score ?
~Dizzi~


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

yep im fine to score
although i need to be done by about 9.30 if thats ok? x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Will Do our best 

Quiz Time Ladies and Gents


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Screen froze am logging back in


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

got to do a restart !!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hope everyone enjoyed the quiz tonight.
X


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Julie we are half way  come Join us


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

32


----------



## crazykates DH (Feb 3, 2008)

12


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

18 - bubbles please!


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

16


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

5 gold, 3 silver, 12 bronze


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> 5 gold, 3 silver, 12 bronze


= 20 

The UK got 5 gold 3 Silver & 12 Bronze medals medal in the 1992 Summer Olympics in Barcelona.
Well Done Sue


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Dizzi, have had to abandon, every time I go into chat it just keeps chucking me back out.

Foxy x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me too ((hug))


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi guy's sorry im a bit late posting the scores
But here we go ....

wraakgodin 145 points! 

 Dizzi squirrel 110 points! 

 danni29 110 points! 

And the rest of you ...

foxylady73 45 points!

jonesy 45 points!

junnie 40 points!

crazykate 35 points!

EmmaLottie 30 points!

LizzyM 25 points!

dolly_daydream 25 points!

moondoggie 25 points!

amandalofi 20 points!

leicesterlou 20 points!

crazykates_dh 15 points!

fairy_wishes 10 points!

harrysGal 5 points!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

NO Quiz toinight Sorry, Back to normal next week


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

No worries Dizzi. .
XXXX


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi

I know the official quiz was cancelled, but several people turned up so I found some questions (some very hard questions)

Scores from Quiz on Tuesday 24th June 

m1234 - 51
Crazykate - 50
Crazykates_DH - 41
CattyMCM - 38
Nicola-Kate - 27
Lynette25 - 23
Dolphin17 - 2

Well done everyone!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Quiz needs a regular scorer as sadly Mrs Chaos is having some time out ATM

Would anyone Like to have a go 
you could "share" ie take turns if that helps those with proior commitments.

~Dizzi~


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Dizzi 

I used to do it and coudl try to get on again from now on.

Chris


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Would you like to try tommorow with me  
prehaps someone else will share it with you 
so its not every tuesday but every other if that helps

I will be setting the Q's tom early evening, off to bed now, so goodnight and thank you


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonights theme Is    
 

Tennis, Royals, One Liners, BB, Celeb's

its a Jam Packed quiz tonight

See You There   
​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Brownowl are you goig to make it hun ?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

SUE COME BACK PLEASE HUN ((HUG))


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Amy Winehouse!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Kate Winslet


----------



## crazykates DH (Feb 3, 2008)

kate winslet


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

THE SCORES FOR TONIGHT

DIZZI 120

WICKLOW 120

WRAAKGODIN 115

CRAZYKATE 55

BROWNOWL 40

CRAZYKATESDH 35

LYNETTE25 20

TEJ 10

LIVEINHOPE 10

Well done everyone - Thanks again Dizzi for your HARD work tonight. Wraakagodin - you should have won!!


Ruth


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you to all those who took part tonight

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

She did  win we dont count really


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wicklow said:


> Well done everyone - Thanks again Dizzi for your HARD work tonight. Wraakagodin - you should have won!!


Don't say that Ruth, she will make the questions harder next week!!!! 

Thanks for a great quiz Dizzi! I really do appreciate all the effort you put into them.   If you ever need any help, scoring, research, question setting etc let me know.

Sue 

ps - note the signature - if you want me to change the text, let me know!


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry I had to rush off but my friend called me, I only just got off the phone now 

As DH always works on a Tuesday, I promise next week I will do my best to participate in the whole quiz if that's OK with you?

Was nice getting to know some of you

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

We would love to see you in Quiz Next Week

Glad you were Ok for the short time you were in


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

liveinhope said:


> I promise next week I will do my best to participate in the whole quiz if that's OK with you?


It is ok with me!  We always like new quizzers to come along.

Hope to see you again next week!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

SUE 


Your siganture looks great   (can you say Bubbles/Credits )

and I always need help!
so thanks for the offer,


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Please can These Members post again 
on this thread 
to claim their Prize Bubbles or Credits * 

LYNETTE25

moondoggie

amandalofi

leicesterlou

fairy_wishes 100 points!

harrysGal 50 points!

jonesy 450 points!

junnie 400 points!

Ive asked the Credit/Bubble Monsters to give out the Prizes to all those with scores on the doors 
from my Last 2 quizzes *NOT* Mentioned above


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonights quiz Night - Anyone free to score 

~Dizzi~


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

i can score if you need me


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

danni29 said:


> i can score if you need me


Hired


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

no worries
see you there


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonights theme is Food!

Are you Joining us we are about to start

~Dizzi~


----------



## buba (May 22, 2005)

Brie??


----------



## lynette25 (Mar 4, 2008)

edam


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Brie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Cornish Yarg??


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

yarg cornish cheese


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

northumbaland


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Yarg which is a Cornish cheese wrapped in nettles.


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

cream cheese


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

gouda cheese


----------



## lynette25 (Mar 4, 2008)

gouda cheese


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well done everyone - 
The correct answer is



> Bonus Q
> This cheese is a semi hard one. It is creamy under the rind and has a crumbly texture in the middle. It is very distinctive in appearance being wrapped in nettles.
> 
> *Cornish Yarg.*
> ...


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

tonights scores

  LizzyM 150 POINTS!!!  

 DOLLY_DAYDREAM 115 POINTS!!!  

 WRAAKGODIN 110 POINTS!!!   

And the rest of you

FOXYLADY73 105 POINTS!

LYNETTE25 85 POINTS!

BUBA 75 POINTS!

DIZZI SQUIRREL 70 POINTS!

DANNI29 70 POINTS!

SARAH30 65 POINTS!

GEMMA78 35 POINTS!

DOLPHIN17 35 POINTS!

WANT2BEAMUMMY 15 POINTS!

HARRYSGAL 5 POINTS!

CONFUSED 5 POINTS!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Please state Bubbles or Credits for your prize 

 
Danni


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Could I have bubbles please, I am chuffed with my 35 score, considering I had to leave half way through xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Bubbles please!
Or can i have half n half


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Bubbles please


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you Danni For scoring,

Ive now asked the Bubble/credit monsters to give out the prizes 

Please read our new thread  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130883.msg1940496#msg1940496

~Dizzi~


----------

